# Romance between two coworkers?



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*What do you think of romance between people who work together? I've been strongly advised by some friends to avoid starting any romance with guys I work with.*


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I knew a pretty peach of a girl who interviewed for a job and got a husband out of the deal. Sometimes it is all or nothing. 
Digger Blue


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

Digger Blue said:


> I knew a pretty peach of a girl who interviewed for a job and got a husband out of the deal. Sometimes it is all or nothing.
> Digger Blue


would this be your wife?:wink:


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't any sort of a relationship yet, in fact I haven't even gotten a job yet:sad:
But my response would simply be, you gotta get romance somewhere. If it works for you, why not?


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Never had it happen to me, but from what I've heard there's a lot of potential for a lot of drama to come out of it. So yeah, I personally wouldn't do it anyhow xD. Would also be very awkward to work for the same company as your spouse and then break up and... well, yeah ^^;


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Reasons why _not_ to do it, in my opinion are:
- If you break up you will still have to see each other at work every day. Awkward!
- It's too distracting to have a romantic connection with a co-worker. It will most likely interfere with your productivity to some extent.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

@Nekomata @SnowFairy
*Excellent points, pretty much what a coworker said. She met her current husband at work and it hasn't been good.
I suppose if I met someone wonderful though, I might take the risk. Last guy was a flop but life goes on. *


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

make the decision for yourself..

i dated a girl who was in my class at uni not long ago, and yes it was awkward afterward, and i can see why people say not to do it, but overall i don't regret it because i choose to think with my heart.

co-workers is possibly more complicated, but just judge for yourself is what i think. some people might never go there, some people might make the mistake once and never go there again, some might make the mistake but not let it make them pessimistic about the idea, and some people might not have made a mistake in going there at all...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it depends on the nature of the workplace and the level of professionalism required. Often times, the easiest way to meet people is through work, so it's hard to rule that out. It's important to keep your personal life and work life separate and remain objective while on the job.


----------



## Nightshade (Dec 4, 2012)

Been there, done that, and wouldn't recommend anyone to do it.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I remember when two of my co-workers dated. Things were fine when they were dating. But when they broke up? Awwwkward. 

In another instance, it was awkward when a couple were prone to getting too cozy on the job, I'm not talking about full-on making out, but even the stuff they said to each other made me sick. They were both great people, but ain't nobody need to see or hear that on the job!


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

If your at the same location, but a different place or department within that location, I think it would probably be better. It'd be hard if they worked in the same department and you'd pass them frequently. Your supposed to be in professional mode and might find it hard to not to fall in personal mode.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Liontiger said:


> Often times, the easiest way to meet people is through work, so it's hard to rule that out.


This right here I believe is the best argument for it.

I can certainly see all the arguments against it, and they are very valid.

But I would still take the chance in the end for this reason.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

It could be worth it. But both parties must face the possibility that they may have to look for a new job one day.


----------

